# Gas Stovetop



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

I boiled over a batch of cranberry sauce and think I have ruined my stovetop. I used baking soda and vinegar to get the sauce off, but now there is a hardened white crust on the black stovetop. I was afraid to use chemicals to clean it because of the open flame, but this is terrible. I don't care what it takes, does anyone know what will fix this? Can I use soft scrub on a gas stovetop?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I have a black gas stovetop, and I also use baking soda and vinegar to clean it. 

I'm a little confused as to what your hardened white crust is. . . I've never run into that, I sometimes need to let the vinegar soak for a while to loosen the worst of the burnt crud but have never had anything turn white. Maybe not all the baking soda got dissolved? :shrug:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Can I use soft scrub on a gas stovetop?


I'd try Windex, and let it soak for a while

If that doesn't work, try some boiling water and use tongs to hold a hot rag on it to see if it will melt or dissolve


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a sealed burner gas cooktop and use softscrub all the time. I'd try the vinegar and then the softscrub.


----------

